# Jacked up my ear......again



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Well years ago, I had a stupid accident and messed up my left ear drum. Something like acute baranomia(sp).......it hurt but got better within a week.
Well this past weekend I was freedive spearfishing. When I got out of the water, I couldn't get the water out of my left ear. I said to myself, it will come out by time I get home. Well it has been 4 days and I don't think its water in there at all. It feels like something is blocking my ear canal, doesn't hurt, but definitely affecting my hearing. I have tried probably $30 worth of crap from the pharmacy to no avail. Guess I am going to the ENT Dr after work today.

Yall ever have anything like this happen?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you have DAN insurance?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sounds like a block or air lock in the ear tube or canal. i was a commercial diver for 10 yrs and now i'm deaf in my left ear. infections from salt water microbes and just plain carelessness on my part. you need to see a dr. asap. if it's saltwater in there, it could lead to a serious infection. i once had a fungus so bad in my ear that when the dr jetted it out with water and i looked at it in the cup, i thought it was the tip of a q-tip.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I am very nervous about this I had gotten hit onside of my head when I was seventeen and I believe busted my ear drum . Still to this day can not just jump in head first a ringing noise and fluid in ear and pain I recently got certified and have been able to dive thus far without to much problems but usely have a harder time clearing my left to equalize , hopefully you are able to get your ear seen by a doc ASAP and fixed


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

aquatic argobull said:


> Do you have DAN insurance?


No. I don't dive very much. I haven't had it in years.



smooth move said:


> sounds like a block or air lock in the ear tube or canal. i was a commercial diver for 10 yrs and now i'm deaf in my left ear. infections from salt water microbes and just plain carelessness on my part. you need to see a dr. asap. if it's saltwater in there, it could lead to a serious infection. i once had a fungus so bad in my ear that when the dr jetted it out with water and i looked at it in the cup, i thought it was the tip of a q-tip.


Well crap! I am definitely going to the Dr after work. It feels like it is getting better so I said I will wait until today to get it checked out.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Go see an ENT and sooner rather than later. DAN can give you the names of some local ones who are dive knowledgable. 

I've had the same eardrum ruptured twice (not while diving.) Second time kept me out of the water for almost two years before it healed over. Despite several "patching" attempts by an ENT it just wouldn't heal over and surgery was not recommended. Fortunately for me it finally healed over on it's own and has caused me no issues on subsequent dives.

If you wanna dive ... take care with your ears!


----------

